# high efficiency furnace exhaust pointing upward?



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Post a pic of it and the brand name and model #. Most installs shoot the exhaust straight out or have a horz pipe with a tee on the end of it. No reason to put upwards or downwards elbows. On the intake there usually is a downward elbow. If it rains you will be getting water backwards into your furnace and it is a great nesting place for spiders, birds , wasps etc in the summer.


----------



## sktn77a (May 11, 2009)

Sometimes installers will put an upward section externally with 90 degree angle at the top to get the vent exit above the snow line. Do you live in a snow region?


----------



## flyorange (Jan 8, 2011)

*Pic*

It is a Haier 94 AFUE Centeral natural gas furnace 

Here's a pic of the exhaust pipe.

i live in california..


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

You would have to look in the install manual or contact Haier. Not a very common brand where I am. Looks bad to me as the exhaust is going to stain your wall and could damage the stucco or siding. The idea of a straight pipe is to get the exhaust AWAY from the house. Lennox uses an accelerator orifice on the end of theirs. Some brands require certain exhaust setups or they have pressure switch tripping or venting problems.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

That will damage the side of your house. The exhaust vapor is caustic/mildly acidic. Did the installer leave the install manual with you.


----------



## flyorange (Jan 8, 2011)

beenthere said:


> That will damage the side of your house. The exhaust vapor is caustic/mildly acidic. Did the installer leave the install manual with you.



I am not sure if the installer left me with the manual. I am going to have to look for it. So how should they have installed it to avoid the exhaust from damaging the wall ? 

Thanks,


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

The exhaust is suppose to be faced away from the house. So it should either be the pipe pointing straight out from the wall. or an ell up, a short piece of pipe, and then an ell pointing away from the house.


----------



## flyorange (Jan 8, 2011)

beenthere said:


> The exhaust is suppose to be faced away from the house. So it should either be the pipe pointing straight out from the wall. or an ell up, a short piece of pipe, and then an ell pointing away from the house.



Thank you! so excuse me for my ignorance..so when you say ell up, you mean like an arm's length ? so it sounds like the problem is that the pipe is too short making it too close to the wall? i looked at my neighbor's pipe and hers is pretty short as well but its pointing straight out from the wall.


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

I'd contact the manufacturer and ask if it's ok to add another elbow to make it shoot straight. I can't see why not, but best to check anyway. You will definitely get rain water in there. Also where's the intake? If it's indoors, then that defeats half the purpose of high efficiency as it will be using indoor air for combustion and that air needs to be replaced somehow... sucked through cracks and stuff.


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Look at page 29. Fig 33. Venting is VERY brand specific and needs to be done to Haiers specs or problems can occur. Usually we come out the wall with a 12" piece of pipe and put a tee on the end of it with one end open to the top and the other down and the branch on the pipe. Or like in this manual on p29. You don't need to go out that far just get the exhaust away from the house and blowing away.http://www.docs.hvacpartners.com/idc/groups/public/documents/techlit/58mxa-10si.pdf


----------

